# Gators and smallmouth



## roadtriprod (Apr 23, 2003)

Hit the res today for the 1st time. Pulled lindy rigs and bottom bouncers with live bait. Snakes & smallmouth no walleyes. It was very windy so I had a my hands full with boat controll. Where are the EYES at?


----------

